# FreeBSD on octeon processors (cavium)



## octeon (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there,

  We need to improve performance on our voip cpe. We do our voip app with pppoe vpn and mpd on server. We are thinking about Multicore Octeon CPUs. Does anyone know if FreeBSD is supported and SMP capable on Octeon ?  Also interested in a commercially supported option.
appppreciated!!!!
Ni Haree


other options we will need during evaluation: wlan,wifi,pci,reltek,simple-executive support, nand-flash,multi-threaded apache or lighttpd


----------



## aragon (Apr 30, 2010)

octeon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if FreeBSD is supported and SMP capable on Octeon? Also interested in a commercially supported option.


http://www.paxym.com/FreeBSD.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/mips/OcteonSim



			
				octeon said:
			
		

> nand-flash


In progress...

http://wiki.freebsd.org/NAND
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-geom/2009-April/003443.html

The rest is easy.


----------



## jerryt (May 4, 2010)

octeon said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> We need to improve performance on our voip cpe. We do our voip app with pppoe vpn and mpd on server. We are thinking about Multicore Octeon CPUs. Does anyone know if FreeBSD is supported and SMP capable on Octeon ?  Also interested in a commercially supported option.
> appppreciated!!!!
> ...




   In 2008 was looking for a FreeBSD on Multicore Octeon when I came across Paxym BSD.  Since then we usd them 4 a GIF tunneling solution on 14 cores data-path and 2 core FreeBSD SMP, a solution for RTP offload and currently doing a CPE 2 core system.  The first two were on Radisys ATCA-7220 baldes

   the flash drivers they did were nor-flash. && crypto offload for performance. if u r going to do ATCA stuff, look here: ATCA solns.

mail me for more info.

J Toung


----------



## jmallett@ (May 5, 2010)

I've been working on FreeBSD on Octeon very actively for the last two months and there is SMP support in head at this point.  I'm continuing to do work to bring in the Simple Executive from the Cavium SDK in a branch in the FreeBSD Subversion repository (/base/user/jmallett/octeon) and have merged the Cavium-supplied Linux Ethernet driver to FreeBSD and am working on PCI, crypto and USB support.

At present I have two clients for commercial support and am working with one vendor of Octeon-based hardware to provide a ready-to-use image for their customers.  Please feel free to E-Mail me.

Thanks,
Juli.


----------

